
You’re How Old? We’ll Be in Touch - BerislavLopac
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/04/opinion/sunday/youre-how-old-well-be-in-touch.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12427073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12427073)

